# Four Oinks Fatty - with pictures!



## shyzabrau (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, folks, it is long past time for me to try my first fatty! So of course, I pick a day where I get home late from the airport to start...

Please join me on this journey!

I decided that pork sausage and bacon wasn't enough pork, so I decided to stuff the fatty with, among other things, andouille sausage and pulled pork! What would go well with that? How about red onion, roasted red pepper, avocado, sharp cheddar and cream cheese? I hope that will go well, because that is what I did. Here's how I got there...

I cut 1.25 pounds of pork off of a butt. All the other main ingredients were just randomly "measured" out. 













IMG_1778.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 2, 2017






I actually used less cheddar than is shown and more bacon... As those of you with fatty experience might have guessed, I overstuffed...

I ran the butt meat through the grinder twice and seasoned it with salt (2%) and black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder (each 1%).

I rolled out the sausage in a gallon ziplock. (I love the suggestion to cut out the corners to give the air a place to escape - made it go quickly.)

I started with the red onions and roasted peppers.













IMG_1779.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 2, 2017






Then a layer of avocado...













IMG_1780.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 2, 2017






Then time for the pulled pork and andouille! I thought that the casings on the andouille might be a bit too tough in this application, so I roughly cubed them.













IMG_1781.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 2, 2017






And finish it off with the cheese. I decided to cube the cream cheese for a more even distribution. Doubt that it matters, but... (I froze it slightly to make it easier to cut and handle.)













IMG_1784.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 2, 2017






I realized, too late, that I didn't give enough margin for sealing. Before rolling, I did try to pull it in some, but it wasn't enough. When I rolled it up, I could barely close the seam, and I could not seal the ends. After I was done, I wish that I had wrapped the ends with a couple strips of bacon, just to hold in the stuffing.

I ended up using about 1.3 pounds of bacon. I may have overlapped more than I should have. Beginner's anxiety - I just wanted it to be long enough to make a tight wrap (in case the seam wasn't good enough.) I forgot to take a picture of the weave before rolling it up, but you get the idea...













IMG_1785.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 2, 2017






The ends are sloppy. I realized that I didn't know what to do with the edge of the weave over the ends!

Here we are wrapped up before going into the fridge overnight. Turned out to be around 4.25 pounds!













IMG_1786.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 2, 2017






I am thinking about smoking it with corn cob. Not sure about temperature yet. Got to consult the sticky...

I'll smoke some almonds while I'm smoking the fatty. Gotta have snacks for the pool party! Gotta get up early to start the smoke and brew a batch of beer before my friends come over (making a session-strength saison.)

Join me tomorrow for the smoke and, more importantly, the eating!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 2, 2017)

I am in.  Sounds like it will be great.

I always over stuff.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 2, 2017)

I decided that I didn't want to let all the flavor that will be dripping out of the fatty go to waste, so I am going to put some beans under the fatty. I used roughly a cup each (dry) of black beans, pinto beans, and small red beans. Here they are rehydrating overnight. 













IMG_1789.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 2, 2017






I've never cooked beans in the smoker before. Do I have to cook them first to get them to the correct tenderness?


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 3, 2017)

Fatty sounds amazing!!!! can't wait to see it sliced up. As for the beans I probably would cook them to almost done first. The fatty won't take all that long to cook, After the soak on them how is the tenderness on them? I love homemade beans...


----------



## lancep (Jun 3, 2017)

I would definitely simmer them on the stove for an hour or so. Fatty looks great so far!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing the finish of this!

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 3, 2017)

I boiled the beans until they were nearly tender. I added: molasses, honey, apple cider vinegar, ketchup, andouille, my Southwestern sausage, a diced onion and a diced red bell pepper. I seasoned it with salt, pepper and cumin. 

Here we are, ready to go in the smoker:












IMG_1790.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 3, 2017






edited to include the ketchup...


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2017)

This looks promising!:drool


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finish of this!
> 
> Al


Nice Start !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm with Al, over on the Bleachers!!!







Bear


----------



## lancep (Jun 3, 2017)

Suriously, how did it turn out?


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry for the delay, folks. There was a lot of beer consumed around the pool last night and posting pictures on the forum somehow got lost in the shuffle! I'm brewing beer again today and this is the first break that I had, so here we go!

As I mentioned, I used the opportunity provided by an empty rack in my smoker to smoke some almonds as well. I went simple this time - just sprayed them with water and sprinkled on some Kosher salt. (The water helps the salt stick - somewhat...)

They were excellent. Four hours of smoke (mix of corn cob and sugar maple, which burned much faster than I expected, so I finished with the Pitmasters Choice).













IMG_1791.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 4, 2017






I smoked at 220 for two hours, but the IT of the fatty was climbing too slowly, so I bumped it up to 300.

The very center got to 170* F, so I pulled it and let it rest for 30 minutes.

Looks like I have some temperature variation in my cooking chamber! (I did rotate it once, but not during the hotter part of the cook.)













IMG_1792.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 4, 2017


















IMG_1793.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 4, 2017






The bacon was still dripping fat, so I put the rack over the beans to capture any drippings during the rest...













IMG_1794.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 4, 2017






Here it is sliced...













IMG_1796.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 4, 2017






And plated with the beans and some pickled veggies that my friend made (green beans, carrots, sweet peppers and red onions).













IMG_1798.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 4, 2017






Analysis: the fatty was excellent. My friends all agreed that we need to do it again. I could probably leave out the cream cheese - it was plenty oozy and gooey enough from the cheddar! The bacon was a bit too flabby where the weave overlapped (four layers!), but tasted great, so I have no real complaint there. Maybe if I pulled it a bit sooner, I could have put it under the broiler. I should've cut the andouille into bigger chunks to get a burst of flavor. More pulled pork would've been good as well...

The beans were really good, but a bit too al dente - I definitely want them fully cooked/tender before smoking.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 4, 2017)

I was worried about stuff oozing out of the ends since I didn't get a good seal with the sausage, but it stayed very tight - the ends of the bacon didn't even curl up. I guess the tight wrap in saran wrap overnight helped firm it all up...


----------



## b-one (Jun 4, 2017)

Great looking finish!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 4, 2017)

b-one said:


> Great looking finish!


Thanks, B1!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow that looks good!!!, excellent job for sure.................t


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 4, 2017)

greatfx1959 said:


> Wow that looks good!!!, excellent job for sure.................t


Thanks. I especially liked the end piece - extra bacon and extra smoke!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 4, 2017)

Makes a nice lunch served cold the next day...













IMG_1803.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 4, 2017


----------



## lancep (Jun 4, 2017)

Points!! Looks great and made me hungry!!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 4, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Points!! Looks great and made me hungry!!



Thanks Lance!


----------



## 603smoker (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks delish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 5, 2017)

603Smoker said:


> Looks delish. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks! It was very good!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow man, that looks amazing!  love all the stuff you jammed in there!  Points for sure!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 5, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Wow man, that looks amazing!  love all the stuff you jammed in there!  Points for sure!



Thanks! I'm already planning the next one!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 5, 2017)

Really great fatty!   The beans look good too.

I agree with you on the cream cheese.  Personally I  don't like it much unless it's in cheese cake.

POINTS for this one

Gary


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 5, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Really great fatty!   The beans look good too.
> 
> I agree with you on the cream cheese.  Personally I  don't like it much unless it's in cheese cake.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Gary!


----------

